# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Hiscox mandolin case

## adizz

I was wondering about these the web sight makes them look like a great travel/flight option. Does anyone have an idea on the cost and any U.S> dealers

----------


## JEStanek

From their Website, they only have a Canadian distributor.  I didn't see anything about mandolin cases there either.

Jamie

----------


## adizz

I didn't see anything on their sight on mandolin cases either, but on the "Guardian flight case" thread "satchmo" posted a picture of a mandolin case they made. Maybe its a modified case or a custom order? http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...757126&thumb=1

----------


## Michael Nelson

http://axe-essories.com/ seems to be the USA distributor for the Hiscox guitar, saxaphone and violin cases. No mandolin cases though...

----------


## Marc Berman

I found a number of UK shops selling the case but nothing in the US.

----------


## GRW3

There was a guy on the Martin Forum but he is out of business according to his post on UMGF.com

----------


## sachmo63

finecases.com is a Hiscox dealer and I special ordered a Mandolin case from them. Very easy transaction, I believe the case is shipping from the UK and will take a week or so to get here.  There is a picture of this case floating around somewhere, it looks pretty nice. I'm just concerned about mandolin fit......we'll see.  If its built anything like they're guitar cases it should be a great buy...

If you look at the hiscox web page go to dealers and one of them has the picture of the case but you gotta look. Its Rectangular and the mandolin sets a catti-corneer which make a pretty large compartment for your stuff.

The reason for my purchase was the thermal protection as well as the strength. To me i'll get the strength of a calton, and the weight of a much smaller case.

Mandolin case $199.00......I live in TN so they charged me tax but no shipping. I'll let ya'll know when it gets here.....

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Case pics I've found:





Larry

----------


## sachmo63

Yep those are the one's....its not very fancy but.....!

Not very much headstock support, what are you thoughts....

----------


## Tom Wright

Too little crush depth. If the top gives way the mando top is gone. Needs two or three inches of flex room for a non-rigid outside, like Anvil or Star cases, and they are pretty stout even on the flat areas. Either carry on or pony up a few hundred $.

----------


## sachmo63

judging by they're youtube video the crush issue is the least of the problems. They have 1100lbs on the guitar case and one guy was standing directly on top of the bridge area....

You can't do that with an ordinary case.....

i'm just sayin....

----------


## Tom Wright

If the mandolin case is the 2.5mm thickness it's decent. But the guitar case has inherent strength because of the arching shape, which the mando case lacks.

If I was a regular traveling musician I would pay rather more than the modest price these go for, and if it was a one-off one can simply package as if for shipping, double-boxed, bubble wrap, etc. A friend brought his amp to the Banf jazz festival that way. He carried his fiddle on. Guitar players have less choice.

Now, for just an all-around case it looks like a good deal.

----------


## raulb

> There was a guy on the Martin Forum but he is out of business according to his post on UMGF.com


If it is the same guy I am thinking of, he died.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

They do look to be a very nicely made case,but i sincerely hope that the top is more rigid than the tops of their Guitar cases.I have a Hiscox Guitar case & the top deflects quite a bit under even a slight pressure,but it's still ok as long as it's not banged really hard or crushed. I'd have liked to have seen the neck support a little closer to the headstock though,it looks a little bit too vulnerable to me,
                                                                                                                                                                           Ivan

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Looks nice and I will check one out when next in London. My Hiscox guitar case has survived many trips in checked in baggage and the mandolin case should be strong and relatively stiff being smaller dimensions. I personally haven't seen an arched Hiscox guitar case as referred to by Tom Wright... what model is that?

----------


## Tom Wright

> ...arched Hiscox guitar case as referred to by Tom Wright... what model is that?


I checked the web site and it looked like the guitar cases had some arch for the bridge.

----------


## adizz

I got some info on the hiscox mandolin case today. there u.s. distributor is musiquip. www.misiquip.com should have a link for dealers. The retail on the mandolin case is $249 so it would probably come in at under $200 street. He also said they would be getting their first mandolin case shipment on friday

----------


## sachmo63

adizz, very cool. As I've said i'm getting mine through finecases.com as of Friday they didn't yet have a ship date. I paid $199 and if they're getting them through misiquip I should have it soon. 

I really hope its as nice as I hope, It would suck to send it back. 

I also saw the guardian banjo case and I too thought it was very nicely built and very calton-esq. If the hiscox doesn't work out i'll look at that one.

----------


## mtucker

My Wal bass has been in its Hiscox for nearly 30 years and seen its fair share of travel. Its a great case and has held up superbly over the years.

----------


## mandolinperson

Mandolin cases made by Hiscox cases are a new addition to the Hiscox range. They are now available from Roy Courtnall (www.guitarplans.co.uk) and he ships to all countries including the USA. See this link::

http://www.guitarplans.co.uk/HiscoxPages/mandolin.htm

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Purely as a matter of interest,what does an empty Hiscox Mandolin case weigh in at ??,
                                                                                                                    Ivan

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Mandolin cases made by Hiscox cases are a new addition to the Hiscox range. They are now available from Roy Courtnall (www.guitarplans.co.uk) and he ships to all countries including the USA. See this link::
> 
> http://www.guitarplans.co.uk/HiscoxPages/mandolin.htm


It appears you may possibly be a representative of Hiscox. If so, that's fine. We welcome industry representatives but ask they clearly identify themselves as such in their signature per the board guidelines: 

- Vendors: for the good of our community we ask that all vendors of mandolin/music related products/services exercise good faith in clearly identifying themselves. Vendor participation is welcome and valued, and we expect you to be involved in discussions of your products. Visitors to the site arrive from all over the world and possess widely varying amounts of knowledge, expertise and experience with our subject matter. This is an international web site for mandolin, not a country-specific web site. All visitors should be able to clearly discern a business relationship at all times in discussions of products sold in the retail market.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

On a related note, I've had contact from this company recently but find the availability of written and photographic information on their web site to be lacking in what I think is adequate for a consumer to begin to make any kind of informed decision. There's certainly not enough information to publish a news release or I would have already. Trevor Moyle at Acoustic Music Company told me he has seen these in person and may wish to add his voice.

----------


## trevor

Scott,
I have suggested that they get one to you as soon as possible..

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Scott,
> I have suggested that they get one to you as soon as possible..


Not necessary.

All they'd have to do to answer some of the questions being asked here is to either post the information on their web site or appear here in person themselves to answer them. 

Really, how hard can that be? 

 :Smile:

----------


## trevor

I have forwarded this thread to them..

----------


## Rolfe

While this thread has been in progress, I have received an invitation to purchase the Hiscox mandolin case through a musiquip rep.  I asked about the weight and was told that it is about 7 pounds.  I'm ordering some and will report my impressions.  Looks interesting and solves the storage space complaint that people have with the Eastman case.

----------


## Rolfe

I forgot to add: Does anyone know how to pronounce Hiscox without risking strange looks from people who don't what you are referring to?

----------


## trevor

Hi Rolfe,
I can only guess that you are saying His-cox, try Hiss-cox

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Rolfe* - Many thanks for the info.on the weight,
                                                                        Ivan

----------


## Rolfe

I knew Trevor would have a good answer.

----------


## im_erik

Hi all,

Erik here from Musiquip. We're the USA distributor of Hiscox Cases. 

The Hiscox Pro II mandolin case (for A and F styles) has indeed just arrived in North America for distribution to our authorized Hiscox dealers. Suggested retail price is $249. Empty weight is 7.5 lbs. 

If you have any specific questions re: the case, please don't hesitate to email info@musiquip.com. A (growing) list of authorized USA dealers can be found here: http://www.musiquip.com/hscx_dlr.html.

(For any Canadians, Hiscox cases are distributed in Canada by SF Marketing: www.sfm.ca.

----------


## Musiquip

Not hard at all Scott.  Just took me a minute to register.  In the interest of full disclosure - I am the GM for Musiquip, the US distributor for Hiscox in the US and appreciate the opportunity to clear up some facts about our new Mandolin cases.  These arrived in the country just today as a matter of fact.  Authorized Hiscox dealers in the US can be found here:  http://www.musiquip.com/hscx_dlr.html.  The specifications for the case are as follows:

Empty Weight  3.4Kg
Length 800mm 31.5 inch
Width 335mm 13.25 inch ( including Handle and Feet= 360mm 14.25 inch )
Height 160mm 6.25 inch 

The company stands behind their statement that this case can resist a crush event of up to 1000 pounds.

The comment regarding the "arch" for the bridge in the guitar cases is quite correct, and the Mandolin case also sports this feature.  We tested over 40 Mandolins in this case, and all were clear in the bridge area.

Official pictures from the website:  http://www.hiscoxcases.com/mandolin_hiscox.htm

I hope you and your community will find this information helpful.  I have been thrilled with the Hiscox product line, and am certain that the Mandolin case will meet all expectations one would have from such a well respected manufacturer.  

Thanks very much for giving me the opportunity to post here.

JMK

----------


## Marc Berman

Hi Eric and JMK,

Great to hear from you both. One thing that I know will come up when people evaluate the Hiscox case will be whether a mandolin with a Tone-Gard fits comfortably/safely in the case. This is something the manufacturer might want to look into.

----------


## cocaseco

Along with many other brands, we are dealers for Hiscox.  The place in Florida was the original North American distributor.  Back in the Spring, Hiscox changed distributors and now Musiquip is the authrized distributor for North America.  We are an approved Musiquip dealer for Hiscox cases.

The Mandolin cases have just arrived at Musiquip this morning,and I'm expecting my first shipment at the end of this week, or first of the following.  The price is $199, plus shipping.  I will only have 4 in this first order, so first come first serve.  They are not yet up on our site, but can be preordered by phone.

Steve

----------


## Ron McMillan

Peter Goalby, Sales and Marketing Manager at Hiscox in the UK, tells me the cases are already available at some dealers in Britain, and that the suggested retail price is £99.

The quick response to my enquiry through their website is unusually switched-on by British standards - and the price strikes me as very reasonable, if the claims about quality are to be believed (and a visit to their website lists a very impressive display of highly complimentary customer feedback, much of it from makers of high-end guitars).

ron

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The Hiscox Guitar cases are very well made & apart from the lack of storage space inside,there's nothing to criticise. The Mandolin case appears to be very well made as well & if the top is as crush proof as has been stated then they should be well received.
    I've rather fallen out with the rectangular style of case,that's why my TKL "American Vintage Series" case is redundant due to my preference (mainly on a weight & volume basis), for cases such as the Travelite. For those for whom weight & overall size isn't an issue,the Hiscox case seems as good as they get & i wish them luck,     
                                                                                               Ivan

----------


## sachmo63

Has anyone received their cases yet?

I'm impatiently awaiting mine, ups says it was just shipped on Friday............aurggg :Whistling:

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Hasn't reached Scotland yet but I checked one out while in Leeds recently. A very substantial and well-made case. I might very well buy one when I get the chance to try my mandolins in one. My Nava ought to fit but my National may be a bit of a squeeze looking at the measurements.

----------


## Bradley

I would be interested in how well a F model fits in this case. The ease of movement may concern me so I am awaiting reviews

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I hope that re.internal dimensions, that they've gone down the TKL path ie.a case that fits 'standard' & slightly over-sized instruments.
    My Travelite takes my over-sized Lebeda perfectly & takes my Weber Fern with room to spare,but no way will my Lebeda fit my Eastman Violin style case. My now redundant TKL also takes both with ease,         
                                                                                                      Ivan

----------


## Skittle

I am suppose to have my case per UPS tracking this Friday...................someone that was to have shipped it last Thursday dropped the ball

----------


## sachmo63

My Hiscox mandolin case arrived this afternoon. Thanks UPS. 

Bought mine from Finecases.com, special order. I was concerned about the fit of the mandolin but my Dearstone F5 fits perfect with its tone guard and there's no pressure on the bridge. It has 3 thick pads surrounding the body of the mandolin that seems to allow for a variety of mandolin sizes, but don't quote me on that. It just fits! 

Its very well built and the first thing I did before I put the mando in was to stand on the case and i'm about 220 lbs of luvability and while I did see a small deflection in the top center it was very small and I had all of the luvability right there. Everywhere else there was nothing I could do to move this case.  This inner pocket is pretty large and has the lid build in to the top of the case, i.e. open the case you open the compartment. I put the mando in the case, shut the lid and nothing moved and I shook it like a pinata. 

Overall I'm very impressed, I wanted something that I could rely on that was almost Calton bullet proof without the 600 smacker price and I think this fits the bill. BTW, the case I had been using was a Rec TKL, also a good case that looks very classy but I wouldn't stand on the lid for very long and it had the tendency to be easily knocked down when sitting on the floor.

The Hiscox is nothing to look at but I think it'll serve its purpose and keep the mandolin safe and secure

It cost me about $220 including tax, shipped to TN.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Rolfe

My batch of four arrived a couple of days ago when I was too busy to get online and report.  What Sachmo says about it is right on.  My Phoenix mandolins fit fine.  The quality is good.  The hardware is decent quality.  The top and back fit together with a good seal, and I would not worry about taking out into a rain storm.  When the lid is open, it stays up properly.  The balance of the case sitting flat or standing on edge is very good.  There is plenty of storage space, at least compared to the form-fitted cases.  The case with mandolin is not too heavy.  Only a few airlines will allow it to be carried on, but the new rules make that true for almost all cases, and I would trust this case in the luggage compartment.  Two quibbles: at that price they should include a shoulder strap and I would prefer a soft pad between the bottom of the case and the tip of the headstock.  Right now there is a gap between the headstock and the bottom of the case engineered so because the company thinks that compression shock might cause damage if the headstock touches the case bottom.  My take is that compression shock is not a problem with this case and there is more likely to be damage from whiplash.  They are pondering this.

----------


## mandolirius

> Hi all,
> 
> Erik here from Musiquip. We're the USA distributor of Hiscox Cases. 
> 
> The Hiscox Pro II mandolin case (for A and F styles) has indeed just arrived in North America for distribution to our authorized Hiscox dealers. Suggested retail price is $249. Empty weight is 7.5 lbs. 
> 
> If you have any specific questions re: the case, please don't hesitate to email info@musiquip.com. A (growing) list of authorized USA dealers can be found here: http://www.musiquip.com/hscx_dlr.html.
> 
> (For any Canadians, Hiscox cases are distributed in Canada by SF Marketing: www.sfm.ca.


I am a Canadian and one who's starting to get a bit frustrated. I emailed SF Marketing and got no response. I emailed their representative for British Columbia and got no response. Sure, I could order one from the U.S. and wind up paying close to double the retail price for it.

Erik if you're still reading this thread, I'd appreciate any adivce on how a Canadian can get one of these cases in Canada.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Mine arrived yesterday. I needed something for travelling by air and my Gary Nava 2-point which is a little bigger in the body than most mandos fits perfectly. I can also just about squeeze my National RM-1 in though that already has a substantial original case. The Hiscox is a very strong and substantial case and will stand up well on the road. I've read Rolfe's comments and agree with them except that with my mandolins fitting is very snug so I don't think whiplash will be a problem. Maybe an additional moveable pad at the headstock end would be a good idea though. I fortunately had some spare shoulder straps but it would have been nice if one had been included. All-in-all an excellent case.

----------


## im_erik

> I am a Canadian and one who's starting to get a bit frustrated. I emailed SF Marketing and got no response. I emailed their representative for British Columbia and got no response. Sure, I could order one from the U.S. and wind up paying close to double the retail price for it.
> 
> Erik if you're still reading this thread, I'd appreciate any adivce on how a Canadian can get one of these cases in Canada.


Hi Mandolirius,

Forward me a copy of your email at info@musiquip.com and I'll ensure it gets into the right hands, and that you hear back from someone!

Cheers,

Erik 
Musiquip Inc.

----------


## mandolirius

> Hi Mandolirius,
> 
> Forward me a copy of your email at info@musiquip.com and I'll ensure it gets into the right hands, and that you hear back from someone!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Erik 
> Musiquip Inc.



Hi Erik - Thanks for you offer to help. I tried to forward the email to you but it didn't go through for some reason. I did, however, receive an email from SF's rep for B.C. and was able to order one through a local music store which happens to be right around the corner from where I live. I should have it by next week.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I saw yesterday,that the Hiscox mandolin cases are available from Hobgoblin Music in the UK at a cost of £89.00 UK ( $133.50 US),
                                                                                                                                                                         Ivan

----------


## Bradley

Does anyone have pictures of the case with a f style mandolin in it? From the looks I am curious how the mandolin stays in place as you carry it.

----------


## adlerburg

> I was wondering about these the web sight makes them look like a great travel/flight option. Does anyone have an idea on the cost and any U.S> dealers


 My friend Ed Smith at Fine Acoustics is a Hiscox Dealer. His shop is in Westminster Maryland and ships worldwide.
-Mick

----------


## sachmo63

> Does anyone have pictures of the case with a f style mandolin in it? From the looks I am curious how the mandolin stays in place as you carry it.


I don't have a picture of my F in the case but it fits perfectly with or without the toneguard on the mandolin. There's a lot of space in this case and I don't feel my mando moving in the case what so ever while i'm out and about. This case carries well also, its light and well made and like I said in an earlier post when I first got the case I stood on the lid and well i'm no light weight. Lets just say I feel secure my Dearstone is very protected in this case.

This really is a great case, probably the best i've ever had for 1/3 the price of a calton.

----------


## Bradley

Well Mrs. Clauses christmas package arrived today and I am very Pleased with the Hiscox Case. It is light, Has space and provides excellent protection. I was worried about the fit and I will say it fits the Collings just fine.

----------


## Robert Lane

I got my case about three weeks ago. I too also stood on the lid of mine and held my 210 pounds very well.  It is a bit thicker than I thought it was and the size might be a problem for as a carry on item on plane in my honest opinion. But all around I like the case alot. I currently have two eastman shaped fiberglass cases and one of them I will probably use when I travel on a plane.  I do know for a fact that a Eastman 515,Kentucky km-1000, Weber Maple Gallatin A mandolins, all with the toneguards all fit in this case very well and dont move. I would not hesitate getting another one later this coming year. Just my two cents.
Robbie  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandolirius

I've also had mine for two or three weeks and yes, I stood on it too. I pretty much agree with Robert. It's a bit thicker than I expected and, being a fat rectangular shape probably won't go in airline overhead bins. 

It's nothing special to look at. It actually reminds me of the cases kids in school bands took their tenor saxes home in. But inside it is very nice, well designed with a huge storage area that has no lid to get in the way. There's a pad on the upper portion of the case to hold everything in. I've been toting around a TurboTuner (not the smallest of tuners by any stretch) a pickup for the tuner, an eyeglass case with tools in it, a pick container, strings, cloth, extra clip-on tuner and a golf ball with no problems at all. There's also room for a thin folder of words, charts or whatever on top of the mandolin. 

It's very sturdy and sits really nicely when you set it down. I'm not wild about the standard, molded luggage handle. I wouldn't have minded something a bit more plush. The hinges seem solid and well-made. There's just two, which is kind of nice. It's lighter than a Calton, but bulkier. It's also less than one-third the price. To be honest, if I were flying a lot I'd probably go with a Calton or equivalent in a shaped case. There'd be a better chance of getting it onto the airplane. No way with a Hiscox. Since I don't fly much, as an everyday case for gigs etc, it's great. Excellent value for the money.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

How is the fit with the lid open?  The reason I asked is a friend of mine just got one and brought it to show me yesterday.  I love the case, but the mandolin slid end to end way too much.  He's contacted the distributor and they said it must be defective and are sending him another.  Sounds like great customer service!  I'm anxious to see how his new one works, and to find out if anyone else has had this issue.  I really like the case otherwise and the price is right.
Lynn

----------


## Robert Lane

> How is the fit with the lid open?  The reason I asked is a friend of mine just got one and brought it to show me yesterday.  I love the case, but the mandolin slid end to end way too much.  He's contacted the distributor and they said it must be defective and are sending him another.  Sounds like great customer service!  I'm anxious to see how his new one works, and to find out if anyone else has had this issue.  I really like the case otherwise and the price is right.
> Lynn


Mine does not have a fit problem at all. i tried all three different brands of mandolins. non slide around like you are talking about.

----------


## Mike Bunting

How would a short scale A Jr fit in one?

----------


## Bradley

I have no issues either on the Movement with the lid open 

Mike excuse me for not knowing but what is the dimensional difference in the 
A jr versus a standard A. is it the neck length>

----------


## Mike Bunting

Yes, old A's had 12 frets to the body.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

That's good news.  I think my friend just got one that was a bit off.  These are nice cases.

Lynn

----------


## mandolirius

> Mine does not have a fit problem at all. i tried all three different brands of mandolins. non slide around like you are talking about.


I'm sitting beside mine right now, with the top up. Lynn, there are a couple of pads (or there's supposed to be) right about the top of the f-holes that keep the body from sliding back and forth. If it's a very skinny mandolin, there may be a problem but my standard shape Randy Wood fits perfectly. I really love this case. It's big but that's a plus to me as I like to carry a lot of stuff.

I don't think you'd get in onboard an airplane and I'm not sure how it would stand up to typical baggage-handler treatment. At some point, if you fly very much, it's going to get tossed. I'd like to see a big guy fling the case as hard as he could (which is what would happen to it in real life) and then see how the mandolin inside made out. I should mention that I am a former baggage-handler. I saved many an instrument from rough treatment at the hands of my brutish, union-protected, near-retirement colleagues.

I don't fly much but if I did I think the Hiscox would stay home or get loaded onto the plane empty, if I needed it where I was going. I'd probably do my usual routine which is use a gig bag and keep it between my knees until all the passengers have boarded or all the seats near mine are filled. When I'm sure there's nothing else going into the overhead, I put the mandolin in.

----------


## mandowilli

I received my case yesterday and concur with the majority here that say this is a really good case that won't be permitted as a carry on due to its size.

This thing is really well made and has plenty of room which allows me to ditch the accessory bag that I used to need.  I travel extensively by car and wanted something that has a bit of insulation and the strength to be stacked upon and this has both features.

I would recommend this case to anyone who gets around quite a bit on the ground and is concerned about mishaps involving impact.  Compared to all other cases that I have had, this thing is the strongest.

----------


## AlanN

Maybe been answered, but can't tell from photo: does the headstock touch anything when seated?

----------


## Bradley

Alan the neck support is really great and the mandolin rests very peacefully in the mandolin. If you look the real support is the pads that they have placed around the body and back of the mandolin.

As far as the headstock it is clear of everthing in the case.

----------


## biosplonk

The case is bigger than I expected despite marking out the spec measurements before I purchased it.  That being said, I rather like the bigger size and the resulting storage.  The pocket is wonderful and I already have so much stuff in it that I have trouble finding what I'm looking for.  I have no problems with the instrument moving around inside the case with either the lid open or closed. (Eastman 605).

People have noted above that there might be issues getting this case onto an airplane.  For what it's worth, I picked up this case because I needed something a bit more robust to get my instrument to South Africa and back (from the east coast).  There were many flights involved and my instrument was never a problem to bring onboard.  It lays flat in the overhead bin, leaving room for coats or smaller bags on top.  It takes up enough space in the bin that getting a full sized rolling carry-on in next to it would be a problem, so on crowded flights or smaller airplanes I could see there being a difficulty.

Incidentally, an artist friend of mine painted the flat rectangular surface on top like a mural, which was awesome and got many complements on route.  Take that form fitting cases...

----------


## sachmo63

I've had mine for several months now and must admit while its not an attention grabber the case is wonderful. The pocket holds a lot of stuff and I love that the lid to the compartment is on the lid to the case so everything is accessed easily. My Dearstone fits like a glove with the Toneguard and I don't see the thickness of the case an issue. In fact one think I never liked the TKL Rectangular case was that it is too thin and has the tendency fall over easily. My hiscox is very sturdy and easy to carry around. I feel very good the mandolin is protected in the case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Mandolirius* - If you don't like the Hiscox case handle as supplied,*Brettuns Village* in Auburn,Maine,can supply this type of handle,as a replacement,
                                     Ivan

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Incidentally, an artist friend of mine painted the flat rectangular surface on top like a mural, which was awesome and got many complements on route.  Take that form fitting cases...


I dunno. Give your friend a while to think about it and he or she could probably come up with a really cool mural design that utilizes the outline of a form-fitted case. Might be pretty awesome, too!

----------


## biosplonk

Indeed.  He mostly paints guitar cases, which are more form fitting than rectangular :-)

----------


## frankblackcat

Mine arrived yesterday, my Rigel A+ fits perfectly on it's own, feels a little tight closing the lid when it has the Tone Guard on, but it's just one of the pads pressing on the tailpiece rather than on the strings/bridge.  very happy with the amount of case I got for the price (£89.00).

----------


## almeriastrings

I also just took delivery of one of these last week (shipped to Spain by Hobgoblin UK). I've been using Hiscox guitar cases around 20 years, and have put some miles on them. My experience is that they offer great protection with modest weight (they are much lighter than my two Caltons). The guitar cases actually come in three grades: regular, pro II and a new 'artist' model that has an extra-thick shell. There is a fundamental design difference in how Calton v. Hiscox approach protection. With Calton, it is primarily the thick, very inflexible outer shell, with 'normal' padding inside. With Hiscox there is some slight flex (not much on the PRO II) in the shell, but the 'padding' inside is completely different from a Calton. It is more rigid and has inherent strength on its own. Dropped from a height, the shock-absorbing properties of the Hiscox cases are extremely good (I believe better than a Calton - the padding is thicker). A friend of mine, a few years ago, put his Hiscox case containing a D-28 on the roof rack while loading in the dark and forgot about it... it was only after several miles he remembered and retraced his route to find the case lying up against a concrete post by the side of the highway. He'd be doing at least 60MPH at that point. The outer shell was cracked, but the guitar was completely undamaged. Good cases. I've never dared test either brand to total destruction. All I can say is that in about 20 years I have never had an instrument suffer damage in either of them and that includes tens of thousands of miles flying time, in addition to cars, trucks, etc.  The new mando case is quite bulky, though, which might be a drawback in some cases.

----------


## Rob Gerety

If any of you folks that own this case have a teens Gibson A (short neck variety) could you report how it fits in this case?  I occasionally get a itch to buy a decent case for my lovely old 1916 A4 that I play all the time and the case I have is not real good.

----------


## trevor

Its a good fit. They measured some of mine when designing it.

----------


## Austin Koerner

Not to steer anyone away from the case, but I ordered one and it also slid end to end way too much like Lynn had mentioned. It was not a snug fit. I sent it back and bought a calton, which is a perfect fit  :Smile: 

It's a shame, really. I LOVED the case, super rigid, light, roomy accessory compartment, and it's just cool. I recommend the case, I just might not have gotten a good one

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well, mine houses my Weber "Fern" which sits as solid as could be inside it,with no movement whatsoever. If a Mandolin is sliding back & forth as described above,i'd assume that maybe the body length was shorter than some. It's the fit of the body inside the body section,which 'holds' it in place. One thing that i would have liked to see inside the case,is an adjustable cushion for the part of the neck that overhangs the headstock section. It's been on my mind to make one for myself out of bubble wrap & some velvet material - just for a bit of extra support in that critical area,
                                                                                Ivan :Wink:

----------


## bazza

Anyone here know if those hiscox cases would fit a Fender FM-62SE? A bit of an "odd" shaped mando, but I use a padded gig bag at the mo for it, and something sturdier would help.......

----------


## GarY Nava

I'm very pleased with the Hiscox case (just ordered my 4th!) 
When I ship my mandolins I just use the Hiscox case and the cardboard box that the case comes in- no problems so far.
In the past I've had to build crates for shipping, not now. Thumbs up for the Hiscox mandolin case!
Cheers Gary

----------


## dan in va

Is everybody using this case for F style mandolins?  Being an A kinda guy, I'm really quite curious to know how well it works with a snakehead A.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Mine houses my Gary Nava 2-pointer, oval hole, which is a perfect fit. I can just about get my RM-1 into it with a bit of easing and persuasion but that has a very slightly larger body than the Nava.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Dan* - One of our 'Cafe colleagues,_almeirastrings_, has a "Silver Angel" 'A' style which fits the Hiscox case perfectly.There's plenty of room for neck length / headstock variations inside the case.I'ts probably the best case i've bought to date in terms of weight,room for bits & pieces & fit of the instrument inside - an all round excellent case. Photo courtesy of, & with thanks to 'almeirastrings' (again).
                                                                                                                     Ivan

----------


## almeriastrings

Except that's not the Silverangel - that's a Nashville-built, 2001 Flatiron.

The Silverangel is a perfect fit too, though. Tried it with a Kentucky KM-505 and that was also a very good fit.



There it is with the Silverangel 'A'

Better view of body area fit:



Overall case compared in size to a Calton:

----------


## mandolirius

My short scale Mike Black A-4 fits fine in my Hiscox. They are great cases.

----------


## Tavy

I'll just add my 2c worth that these seem to be great cases - I've been very pleased with mine, and I can't really imagine a mandolin that wouldn't fit (though I'm sure they must exist somewhere!)

----------


## agardner

I seem to be in the minority.  I have a Hiscox Liteflite case for my Lakewood D-1, and it is the single worst case I own.  It began to fall apart within a year, doesn't close properly, and seems cheaply constructed.  Though the guitar hasn't sustained any damage, I am far more confident in the protective abilities of the standard hard cases that came with my cheapo Seagull guitar and Larrivee A33.  FWIW

----------


## almeriastrings

There's always a possibility of a "lemon" or something with materials defects, of course. That said, I have (I think, without going off and counting) just under 10 Hiscox guitar cases, some of which I have used heavily for many years including numerous flights and travel by road, rail, you name it. All have stood up incredibly well and are as good now as when I got them. These are all PRO II cases, by the way. They do have a 'standard' line, which is what I think your Lakewood case is: one way to tell is the colour of the lining. The Pro II's are normally red, while the 'standard' is a pale straw type hue. They have a thinner shell and are not as 'bomb proof', though I know quite a few people with them that find them more than OK. Hiscox has supplied 'contract' cases to quite a few makers: Yamaha, Lowden and Lakewood to my knowledge. Quite what the spec was on all of these, I don't know.

----------


## agardner

The lining is in fact red, though my suspicion is that the standard case supplied as original equipment is likely lower grade than the cases you own.  Glad to know you've had good luck with them.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

My Hiscox Guitar case is also a Pro II & after 15 years of being trundled around,it's as good as new. My only criticism of it that there's no room in it even for a strap,
                                       Ivan

----------


## Kevin K

Anybody got a side shot of mandolin with tone gard in the Hiscox case?

----------


## sachmo63

> Anybody got a side shot of mandolin with tone gard in the Hiscox case?


I don't have a picture but my Kettler uses the TG all the time and the mandolin fits perfect in the Hiscox

----------


## Kevin K

no pressure on the bridge?

lid close without any pressure on mandolin?

----------


## sachmo63

No pressure on the mandolin that I can tell. Lid closes without any resistance. In fact i've been using the TG for so long I don't know what its like without it on the mandolin.....is that bad????!!! 

The only thing I dislike about the Hiscox case is that its painted black which IMHO make it look cheap which it isn't. I've considered painting it but with my track record i'd make a huge mess out of things..... :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Sach* - You could have ordered an 'Ivory' coloured one. Hiscox make all their cases in the 2 colours.  Incidentally,the cases aren't painted,the colour is the colour of the ABS plastic itself,
                                                                                   Ivan

----------


## almeriastrings

Don't have an ivory mandolin one, but here's the one we use for the OM-42:



They look good, and provide a bit better thermal performance in full sun.

----------


## sachmo63

Ivory......? Now you tell me....!

I ordered mine very early once they were available in the states and didn't see an Ivory option at that time. Do they take trade in's...? LOL. 

Even though its a little plain looking its still a great case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

You could always ask the store where you bought your Hiscox if they'd part-ex it for an Ivory one. It's hard to see how your case would be anything other than in really good condition - after all,they've only been available for a relatively short time. Either that or advertise it i the 'Classifieds' on here.There's always somebody not exactly overburdened with cash willing to buy,but _give your reason for selling it_ in case folk think it's a duffer & you just want rid of it,
                                                                                                 Ivan :Wink:

----------


## sachmo63

Good point

----------


## Mike Thomas

Does anyone know if one of these would fit a Campanella mando?  I am assuming if if fits one of his mandolins it will likely fit all three styles.
Thanks

----------


## extremescene

My new Ivory Hiscox arrived yesterday! Very pleased with the way my MT2V fits with the strap and toneguard in place.  What a great case!  Spotted an Ivory at Elderly and had to jump on it!

----------


## almeriastrings

Very nice indeed.

Yes, they really are a fine case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

With interior like that - the very essence of 'cool',
                                                                  Ivan :Cool:

----------


## lefty mandoman

How about a lefty F model?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

If you contact the guys at Hiscox via e-mail,they'd tell you if they already had a L H design or not. I'm sure they'd come up with one though if you wished to buy one,
                                            Ivan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I e-mailed Hiscox & the standard case is configured for right & left handed instruments - one case fits all (both),
                                                                                                                                                      Ivan

----------


## Mando Nut46

I was just wondering if there is anyone using a tone gard on a 'F' model with a Hiscox case. Does it fit properly with the tone gard on the mando?
Thanks,
Ron

----------


## almeriastrings

No problem. Mine goes in there just perfect.

----------


## Mando Nut46

> No problem. Mine goes in there just perfect.


Thanks. I guess I was worried the extra height would cause some pressure from the lid. I guess what your saying is that it not only fits good but the lid closes ok as well?

----------


## almeriastrings

Perfect. Absolutely no issues whatsoever.

----------


## piiman

Is the case flightworthy?

----------


## J Mangio

> Is the case flightworthy?


This clip from their website should sum it up.
http://www.hiscoxcases.com/news/chro...line_shock.htm

----------


## almeriastrings

I think they are certainly flightworthy. I honestly could not swear to whether my Calton or my Hiscox is "best" in that regard.. they are both different but both would need one *serious*  incident to  damage the instrument. I have owned (and flown with) Hiscox guitar cases for well over 15 years, and they have stood up incredibly well. They are a tough case indeed.

----------


## Tavy

Just a thought - but when shipping any instrument - whether by post or in it's case in checked luggage - it's important that the instrument is completely immobilized inside the case, and in particular that the headstock is really well protected.  As ever frets.com has an excellent article on this.

Basically the case is there to protect against crush damage, but drops and falls - even short ones such as an upright case falling over - can break your headstock off if it's not protected no matter what the case is.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Just a thought - but when shipping any instrument - whether by post or in it's case in checked luggage - it's important that the instrument is completely immobilized inside the case, and in particular that the headstock is really well protected.  As ever frets.com has an excellent article on this.
> 
> Basically the case is there to protect against crush damage, but drops and falls - even short ones such as an upright case falling over - can break your headstock off if it's not protected no matter what the case is.


That's the advantage of the snug, form fitting design of the Pegasus.

----------


## Mandosummers

Question, I just received my Hiscox mandolin case.  I noticed that the seam between the top and the bottom of the case has gaps on each end (almost an 1/8").  Along the front is it tight and looks good.  The gaps seem to be a very poor barrier to rain, cold, heat whatever.  Is this normal or did I just get a lemon?

----------


## Bill Baldridge

Mandosummers, you got me up to go check my Hiscox.  I think you got a lemon.

----------


## almeriastrings

No gap anywhere on mine, either.

----------


## Mandosummers

For those intrested....   I posted above that I ordered a Hiscox mando case.  When it arrived I noticed small 1/8" gaps on both ends between the lid and bottom.  I called Elderly to arrange an exchange and they were sold out of the Hiscox cases.  I  then called Colorado Case Co. who also carries them.  Their sales guy said he did have them in stock but unfortunately the small gaps in the ends of the case are a common problem with Hiscox cases.  He said he'd be glad to send me one but there was a chance I'd end up with the same problem.  Granted the gaps are small, but if you get caught in a rain storm the water is going to pour into the case along the ends.  As far as physical protection, they are great cases.  Am I thrilled with the quality construction? - No.

----------


## G. Fisher

Could you post pictures of the area where the gaps are?

----------


## bhf

I've got one of their mando cases, and I'm impressed by it. On the other hand, I'm not impressed by the company's customer service. I've emailed them twice, once with a question before purchase and once with a warranty question after I'd bought a case. No reply in either instance.

----------


## almeriastrings

Who did you email by the way, Hiscox in the UK or their US distributor? I have always found the UK end to be very responsive. Obviously, there should not be a 1/8" gap there. Mine is really tight.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

There's no gaps on my case either. I've e-mailed Hiscox UK several times & received a reply within hours. 
    Regarding the business of ending up with the same problem - not if your supplier _checks it out first_  you won't !.There shouldn't be any gaps,& if there are,the problem should be flagged up to Hiscox UK.That's something that the retailer should take on board. My advice is to e-mail *Hiscox UK* direct & explain the problem & see what they can come up with. I'm finding it hard to imagine why there are gaps at the sides & not at the front as well,unless the hinges at the back are set high.Again,on something that will have been drilled off for the hinges in a drill jig,it's puzzling,
                                                                                                         Ivan

----------


## Bill Baldridge

bhf
When I was looking to buy a Hiscox case, dim light that I am, I phoned the US distributor listed on the Hiscox website.  I wound up talking to someone in Canada who had no idea what I was talking about.  I figured I dialed the wrong number.  I called again and talked to another person who also had no idea what I was talking about.  After I explained what I wanted, she gave me a number of a Hiscox representative in my state.  I called that number and spoke to a person who asked me where I lived, then gave me the address of a local music store that could order one for me.  I just couldn't believe that that was the way all the MC members had acquired their Hiscox.  I posted a question on the Cafe and got a quick response from a member who told me I could get one from Elderly's.

----------


## bhf

I emailed the UK contact info from their website.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

As a rider to the general thread - if any potential Hiscox case buyer comes across a case (or cases) that seem defective in some way,flag it up to Hiscox UK. They have a right to know that something 'may' have gone wrong & escaped their attention.Hiscox have been making excellent cases for a long time now,but if something seems to be wrong,let them know.We all have a right to complain if something is wrong,but give the Hiscox folk a chance to get it right for other buyers. Hiscox are very proud of the great reputation for superior cases that they've built up over the years & if something's wrong,they'll put it right,
                                                                                                                                                      Ivan

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I just ordered an ivory case from Elderly. 



Should have it next week...looking forward to it. 

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I've been using my Hiscox case for my A-Style for a few weeks now.

Cons: Bulkier than the TKL shaped case my mandolin came in, doesn't come with shoulder strap

Pros: Lighter than the TKL shaped case my mandolin came in, light color so less solar heat absorption, quality build and good seal all around, easy to use, plenty of space inside, holds stickers well, mando seems quite secure inside, very protective.

Here's two pics:





Larry

----------


## Raggle Taggle

I have Calton, Hiscox and TKL cases.  The Hiscox appears to me just as strong as the Calton and way more functional with the extra space inside. The TKL offers the least protection particualrly aroung the headstock, requiring extra padding to be applied around the scroll for shipping.

----------


## TheMandoShop

Nice case if you can handle bulky.

----------


## almeriastrings

Yeah... the bulk is the only real downside. I very much like the level of protection  - it is really excellent, but it _is_ a bulky case for sure. Even my Calton is less bulky overall.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

As i type,my TKL rect.case & my Hiscox case are side by side near my PC desk. I just measured them.They are so close to identical in length & width that it's not worth bothering about.The depth of my TKL case measured from the bottom edge to the top edge of the case is 4" - _that doesn't take account of the 'arched top'_.The Hiscox case is 5.5" in depth. The TKL case gains it's rigidity from having a fairly thick plywood carcas,the Hiscox from having a reinforcing layer of rigid foam between the case moulding & the inner lining,thus the requirement for the extra case depth.Personally i wouldn't call them 'bulky' when comparing them to the Guitar & Banjo (& other instrument) cases we carry around. I have to say that for me,the size isn't the issue,the weight is. Having chronic lower back pain makes every ounce of weight i can save very important. It's very questionable these days whether i could carry my Banjo in it's case a 100 yards without my back giving out,
                                                                                                                     Ivan :Frown:

----------


## Tavy

> As i type,my TKL rect.case & my Hiscox case are side by side near my PC desk. I just measured them.They are so close to identical in length & width that it's not worth bothering about.The depth of my TKL case measured from the bottom edge to the top edge of the case is 4" - _that doesn't take account of the 'arched top'_.The Hiscox case is 5.5" in depth. The TKL case gains it's rigidity from having a fairly thick plywood carcas,the Hiscox from having a reinforcing layer of rigid foam between the case moulding & the inner lining,thus the requirement for the extra case depth.Personally i wouldn't call them 'bulky' when comparing them to the Guitar & Banjo (& other instrument) cases we carry around. I have to say that for me,the size isn't the issue,the weight is. Having chronic lower back pain makes every ounce of weight i can save very important. It's very questionable these days whether i could carry my Banjo in it's case a 100 yards without my back giving out,
>                                                                                                                      Ivan


Never mind the case, can you carry a banjo on it's own 100 yards?

Don't think I've ever met a banjo player that doesn't have back issues.... just saying....

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

A good point *Tavy*.When i had my Banjo in it's Mark Leaf case (since sold),it weighed in at 31 Lbs. Having hauled it around so many Bluegrass Festivals in the 17 years i had it,is possibly the cause of my back pain, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                   Ivan :Chicken:

----------


## Tavy

> A good point *Tavy*.When i had my Banjo in it's Mark Leaf case (since sold),it weighed in at 31 Lbs.


Heaven's, what was the case?  One piece lead cast?

----------


## sachmo63

Bulky? I can't really understand what your complaining about, in fact I like the thickness of the case. I've had tkl cases before and when you set it down with the handle side up the case is easily knocked over. The Hiscox is a great case and I think the width of the case helps with stability. i've not found anything wrong with the design yet.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Tavy* - All the Mark Leaf cases were constructed from what i term 'chopped strand' fiberglass mat in an epoxy resin matrix.Because the fiberglass strands are pretty random (not in an absolutely flat sheet) the strands could interweave very easily & since there were no 'laminations' as per a normal FG lay-up,the whole matrix was as solid as a rock. Inside the outer FG moulding,there was (is) a thick layer of high density foam in which the actual instrument cavity sits.There was an inner 'seal' on the inside of the bottom moulding.The lid must have been layed up on an absolutely flat surface,because when you closed the lid it formed such a tight seal,that you could feel the resistance to it being opened,much as in the way that the lid of a glass jar requires air pressure to be allowed in before it will open. 
   IMHO,the Mark Leaf cases were the best cases ever made in terms of strength,but that came at the price of their weight & also the cost of manufacture.I bought mine in Owensboro in '92 & the price then was $550 US (at the time £250 UK),so what the cost would be now is anybody's guess,
                                                    Ivan

----------


## f5loar

A used Mark Leaf mandolin case just like this one sold on ebay a month ago for $1200.   I suspect the banjo would be the same.

----------


## tburcham

Here is my new beige colored Hiscox Liteflite Pro II Mandolin Case.
Purchased right here on the Cafe Classifieds from Mr. Barry Krazter. He even included the optional shoulder strap. Mr. Krazter was a joy to work with! :Smile: 
Photos show the case closed and open with my Gibson F-9 Custom (Mandolin Store).  As you can see, there is plenty of room for tuners, spare strings, etc.  I placed my Tone-Guard on the F-9 Gibson and it still goes in the Hiscox just fine with no clearance problems at all.  While I did not stand on the top of the case, I pressed on the top area with my hands placing considerable weight on the top and I could not detect any deflection...these babies are STRONG!  The weight is very reasonable....much lighter than my rectangular Ameritage.  I'll update you folks as I gain some time with this new case...but early indications are I'm gonna Love It!

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## paul dirac

Forgive me if this has been answered here previously (or many times previously!)- I checked the archives and couldn't find it addressed:
Can anyone give me some anecdotes about using the Hiscox as a checked bag on a plane? Did it perform well subjected to baggage handlers? Did you do any additional padding/ bracing of the instrument prior to checking? Relatedly, has anyone successfully boarded the plane with a Hiscox? Delta states that carry-ons must not exceed "45 linear inches in combined length, width, and height".  I'm going to try and walk right on with it, but want to prepare if I'm forced to check it at the gate. Thanks!

----------


## almeriastrings

I have flown many times with the Hiscox guitar cases as checked baggage. No problems. I also knew a fellow who, after a gig, "momentarily" placed his guitar in a Hiscox case on the car roof-rack. You guessed. He forgot and drove off. Only remembered when he saw it in the rear-view mirror while moving at 70 MPH bouncing all over the road. It got stopped by a concrete post. Case was a write-off, but the guitar was unmarked. 

Protection-wise, they are up there with the very best in my opinion.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I don't think of my Hiscox as bulky as I also play and carry round a guitar...

I also think it's as protective or more so than the Calton I used to have.

----------


## mandolirius

> I don't think of my Hiscox as bulky as I also play and carry round a guitar...
> 
> I also think it's as protective or more so than the Calton I used to have.


I agree. It's nothing compared to a guitar case. Besides, I can get so much stuff in the case it eliminates the need for a gig bag, which means one piece to carry instead of two.

----------


## J Mangio

Being a snowbird I ship my mando of choice up and down the East coast via USPS parcel post.
The Hiscox mandolin case stands up to the task time and time again.
When I look at the box I ship in, I can tell that it's been shoved around.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I have flown many times with the Hiscox guitar cases as checked baggage. No problems. I also knew a fellow who, after a gig, "momentarily" placed his guitar in a Hiscox case on the car roof-rack. You guessed. He forgot and drove off. Only remembered when he saw it in the rear-view mirror while moving at 70 MPH bouncing all over the road. It got stopped by a concrete post. Case was a write-off, but the guitar was unmarked. 
> 
> Protection-wise, they are up there with the very best in my opinion.


That would be the high end Hiscox I imagine.

----------


## almeriastrings

In fact, it was long before they even made a high-end model, which is a relatively recent thing. It was a standard Liteflite model, with the beige lining. That's the lowest spec case they now offer, and not even as well specified as the mandolin case which is based on the PRO-II series. It was the case that came with the owner's Lowden. I just think it is a fundamentally very protective formula they have there: that ABS shell bonded to the inner foam, with relatively low self-weight. It really soaks up some pretty severe impacts. In a sense, similar idea to the Travelite, but coated with ABS. Though I also have a couple of Calton guitar cases, I rate the Hiscox just about as well (and they are a heck of a lot lighter to cart around).

----------

Michael Weaver, 

paul dirac

----------


## paul dirac

Cheers, thanks alot all for the feedback.  I'm going to prepare for the flight by firming up the support inside with some extra padding, and hope that I can bring it in the cabin with me to possibly put overhead or in the closet up front.  Realistically, I'm going to assume the attendants are fairly astute at sight-assessing the case is too big and will direct me to check it gateside.  I wonder if I should mark the case as "Fragile" on the outside, or will this cause more trouble than it's worth?

----------


## mandowilli

On another note, after the first set of a gig on Friday night I placed my mandolin in it's Hiscox case and secured the latches as I always do.  After a few minutes there is a loud sound and a heavy bar stool and a mic stand came crashing down onto it as someone was attempting something nearby.  It was even knocked down a few tile steps.  A few scratches but the mandolin was just as before.

willii

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## roberto

I'm about to purchase a Hiscox. I got an arm-rest and "toneguard" like this one: http://images.yuku.com.s3.amazonaws....8b68f06cf6.JPG
Do you think that height will fit the case without pressing down the bridge?

----------


## Darren Bailey

I have been hunting and browsing cases for a few days as my new mandoin is on its way from the US. The comments here have made my decision an easy one, thanks chaps. The case looks great and they've come down in price to a hundred quid.

----------


## almeriastrings

Update on this older thread. I had been looking for an ivory Hiscox dread case for my D-28, and I finally tracked one down last week. Great case. Excellent protection... but the interesting thing is that it has a _burgundy_ interior, rather than the blue that you usually see on the ivory cases...including my wife's OM model:









Has anyone encountered an ivory mandolin case with other than the blue lining?

----------


## Michael Weaver

No, but it looks cool. My ivory one has blue. I also have the black with burgundy.

----------


## dan in va

A black Hiscox mandolin case has protected the A5 since it was new in March 2012, and it still looks to be a best buy today.  Actually, i ordered it from Elderly Instruments, who shipped it to Chris Stanley.  It survived both trips perfectly.  Wouldn't hesitate buy another...but that would mean another mandolin purchase.  But if i were to have more cases than mandolins, it would be the ivory/blue Hiscox.  

Now, that would be a switch....some folks have numerous mandolins to suit the mood, i could have extra of the same case, but in different colors  Somedays i just might be in a black case mood, and other days an ivory case mood.  Kinda like black and white tie, or maybe day and evening gigs.

Stay protected, my 8 string acoustic friends.

----------

